# Java programming..how can I distribute java program....?



## Manojap (Oct 23, 2004)

I am new 2 java program,the problem now face is that I don't know  how can I distribute my java program.I read about  JRE files,and learn that it is executable one.How can I run/execute a JRE file..please help me?


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 23, 2004)

*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&q=how+to+execute+JAR+files&spell=1


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 23, 2004)

Search the Forum Dude The question was answered Long Back.... 8)


----------



## GNUrag (Oct 24, 2004)

If you want to distribute the binaries of your software then do remember that .class files can be reverse engineered to get your original-looking source code...


----------



## Nawab (May 16, 2009)

but nowdays you are allowed to set options to make distributable running code in such firm that it can't be reverse-engg ( Normal Ways  )
like if you are using IDEs like Netbeans, Eclipse ... when you export your code as JAR, option is being displayed... similar settings can be achieved via some command line switches...


----------



## Nawab (May 16, 2009)

but nowdays you are allowed to set options to make distributable running code in such firm that it can't be reverse-engg ( Normal Ways )
like if you are using IDEs like Netbeans, Eclipse ... when you export your code as JAR, option is being displayed... similar settings can be achieved via some command line switches...


----------

